# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Presa o medio ambiente??

## REEGE

Fuente: público.es

Las 20 presas más dañinas para el entorno.
El 46% de los embalses españoles se encuentra en espacios protegidos. WWF pide la demolición de una veintena de ellas por su impacto o porque no tienen concesión de aguas.
MARÍA GARCÍA DE LA FUENTE Madrid 21/05/2009 07:44 

España sigue siendo el país con más presas por habitante del mundo, y aunque la regulación de ríos es necesaria para abastecer de agua potable a poblaciones, generar energía y controlar avenidas, no todas las infraestructuras siguen teniendo utilidad o se construyeron en el lugar adecuado. La organización WWF presentó ayer un informe sobre la situación de presas, azudes y diques en España y, según sus datos, hay 20 casos, en 15 ríos, con tal impacto negativo que deberían demolerse. 


De los más de 8.500 obstáculos que se encuentran los ríos españoles, 1.231 son presas con una altura mayor de 10 metros y una capacidad de embalse de más de un hectómetro cuadrado. De ellas el 46% se encuentra en espacios naturales protegidos o en zonas declaradas libres de presiones e impactos. Concretamente, hay presas en 467 lugares de interés comunitario y 311 zonas de especial protección para aves. Además, el 25% de ellas tiene más de 50 años, lo que supone un mayor coste de mantenimiento y más riesgo en seguridad. En la actualidad quedan, por ejemplo, 57 presas construidas en 1900. 

Uno de los casos más llamativos de las infraestructuras en cauces es el de las centrales hidroeléctricas, ya que, según el informe, 31 centrales llevaban en 2006 más de tres años paradas, y según la ley de Aguas, la falta de uso durante tres años implica la caducidad de la concesión al titular. De los 31 casos, 11 se encuentran en la cuenca de Ebro y 10 en el Júcar. La central de Quieles II lleva seis años parada. 

De los 31 casos, 11 se encuentran en la cuenca de Ebro y 10 en el JúcarDestaca asimismo la situación de Guipúzcoa, donde, según datos de la Diputación, el 68% de las infraestructuras de sus ríos no tiene uso en la actualidad; al igual que en Galicia, donde el 77% de sus molinos y el 57% de las centrales hidroeléctricas no se usan. 


El secretario general de WWF España, Juan Carlos del Olmo, afirma que "el proceso de eliminación de presas no sólo sirve para restaurar ecosistemas dañados, sino también para generar empleo ambientalmente sostenible". Y añade: "En la mayoría de los casos, tal como se desprende del informe, es más barato derribar una presa que mantenerla o repararla".

Los motivos que justifican su derribo, según la organización, son los graves impactos en espacios o fauna protegidos, porque no cumplen la misión para la que fueron diseñadas, porque carecen de evaluación de impacto ambiental o es deficiente, y por obras recrecidas sin autorización y sin concesión de aguas asociada. 

Movimiento de especies.
Entre los casos analizados por WWF se encuentran presas que dejan seco el cauce (ríos Guadiela y Torcón); no cumplen la función para la que se construyeron (ríos Torcón, Aravalle, Guardal, y Umia); incumplen el caudal ecológico (río Ritort); se encuentran en espacios protegidos (ríos Guadiela, Torcón, Aravalle, Huerva y Castril); e impiden el movimiento de especies migradoras (ríos Guadiela, Cuervo, Barbellido, Castril, Urumea, Guadalfeo y Sor). 


La información disponible en cada comunidad autónoma sobre la situación que presentan las presas es dispar. Comunidades como Asturias, Castilla-La Mancha, Cantabria, Madrid, Baleares, Canarias o Murcia no tienen proyecto sobre inventarios de sus infraestructuras y, por tanto, desconocen si están en riesgo, tienen concesión en vigor o suponen un impacto en el entorno.

Por su parte, Andalucía, Aragón, Castilla y León, País Valenciano y La Rioja tienen proyectos en marcha, y los que más avanzados van son Catalunya, Extremadura, Galicia, Navarra y País Vasco, según el informe de WWF. Además, las confederaciones hidrográficas del Ebro, Duero y Júcar, y la Agencia Catalana del Agua cuentan con un inventario bastante completo de la situación de sus embalses. 

De las 1.231 presas que hay en España, un total de 514 se encuentran en espacios naturales protegidos, 133 en tramos libres de presiones, 568 en tramos fluviales de interés ambiental, 308 tienen más de 50 años y 157 están ubicadas en tramos fluviales de interés ambiental y tienen más de 50 años. 

La directiva marco del Agua obliga a los Estados a que en 2015 los ríos tengan aguas en buen estado ecológico, y según WWF, un primer paso es revisar las presas obsoletas. 

Los 4 casos más graves: 
La más antigua,
La presa de Mezalocha, en el río Huerva (cuenca del Ebro), en el espacio natural protegido del río Huerva y Las Planas, se construyó en 1728 para riego, pero sus propietarios no pueden asumir los costes de su mantenimiento.

Las que no tienen premiso,
La presa Las Librerías, en el río Guadiela (cuenca del Tajo), y la Torcón II, en el río Cuervo de la misma cuenca, carecen de concesión y además dejan seco el cauce. 


Con concesión retirada,
La presa Molló, en el río Ritort, perteneciente de las cuencas internas de Catalunya, fue construida para uso hidroeléctrico, pero se le retiró la concesión, aunque sigue en pie. Incumple el caudal ecológico que debe tener el río y afecta a especies como la trucha.

----------


## perdiguera

> Fuente: público.es
> 
> Las 20 presas más dañinas para el entorno.
> El 46% de los embalses españoles se encuentra en espacios protegidos. WWF pide la demolición de una veintena de ellas por su impacto o porque no tienen concesión de aguas.
> MARÍA GARCÍA DE LA FUENTE Madrid 21/05/2009 07:44 
> 
> España sigue siendo el país con más presas por habitante del mundo, y aunque la regulación de ríos es necesaria para abastecer de agua potable a poblaciones, generar energía y controlar avenidas, no todas las infraestructuras siguen teniendo utilidad o se construyeron en el lugar adecuado. La organización WWF presentó ayer un informe sobre la situación de presas, azudes y diques en España y, según sus datos, hay 20 casos, en 15 ríos, con tal impacto negativo que deberían demolerse. 
> 
> 
> ...


Aparte de los errores de medición y de las repeticiones de datos me gustaría aclarar que, sin tener en cuenta si se usan o no, en este caso es casi seguro que la gallina fué anterior al huevo. Es decir antes de ser ZEPA o LIC había presa y que cuando se construyó no había nada de eso. Además es posible que esas figuras de protección tengan que ver o razón de ser por la presencia de la presa, azud o de lo que se trate.
Y que me perdone el que sea, pero no sé qué es eso de empleo mediambientalmente sostenible. ¿Alguien que no consume CO2 o que lleva una depuradora terciaria para hacer sus necesidades o que se alimenta de productos procedentes de la agricultura biológica o que va en bici al trabajo o que no se pone pieles o que no fuma o una mezcla de todos? a lo mejor es alguien que se sostiene empleando el medioambiente es decir flota.
Yendo hacia el extremo, como los animales y las plantas es de todos sabido que sufren, ¿quién me asegura que las piedras, el agua o el hormigón no sufren? (bastante ironía :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )
Como veis, para mí, esas razones que aducen no son las más importantes para la eliminación de las presas, que no dudo que algunas sea necesario demolerlas pero por otros motivos, no por esos.

----------


## Matraco

Bueno, además de compartir todo lo dicho por Perdiguera, debo añadir que: 
- La primigénia presa de Mezalocha es la que databa de 1.728, esta presa ya en su construcción se agrietó y en 1.766 colapsó (http://ropdigital.ciccp.es/pdf/publi...oI_1225_02.pdf). La nueva presa data de principios del s.XX.
- La presa de Mezalocha es una verdadera preciosidad que enrriquece ecológica y paisajísticamente su desértico entorno.
- Es cierto que tiene achaques, pero vamos, es imposible que colapse y si los agricultores de su junta de riegos no pueden asumir sus gastos para eso están las administraciones.
- En mi opinión esta presa tiene valor histórico, arquitectónico y tal vez sea una pieza clave para evitar inundaciones aguas abajo... incluyendo el posible corte del ferrocarril en Zaragoza capital cuando las vías que discurren soterradas por un falso túnel "saltan" el Huerva (o La Huerva) poco antes de que el río penetre en otro falso túnel por el que atraviesa el centro urbano (para más señas en el cruce de las Avds. Goya y Fernando el Católico).

Aqui dos preciosas fotos de la presa y de su entorno:
 
Por cierto, el Estado podría sacar una buena y más que necesaria tajada renovando y reconcediendo concesiones para la explotaciones minidraúlicas.

----------


## Salut

> es casi seguro que la gallina fué anterior al huevo. Es decir antes de ser ZEPA o LIC había presa y que cuando se construyó no había nada de eso.


Quién fue antes es indiferente. La cuestión es que actualmente los valores que tenemos dan mayor importancia a la protección del medio ambiente, y por lo tanto hay que intentar corregir cualquier c*g*da del pasado...

¿Acaso no se está invirtiendo en retirar algunos encauzamientos y otros obstáculos similares? ¿Acaso no se invierte en descontaminar antiguos parajes?

Si el valor ambiental de la zona se considera elevado, qué menos que invertir en mantener y mejorar estos valores... ¿No?





> Además es posible que esas figuras de protección tengan que ver o razón de ser por la presencia de la presa, azud o de lo que se trate.


Eso puede ocurrir en ocasiones, pero lo normal es que una barrera de este tipo perjudique sensiblemente los valores ambientales del río sin aportar gran cosa a los ecosistemas adyacentes.





> Y que me perdone el que sea, pero no sé qué es eso de empleo mediambientalmente sostenible. [...] a lo mejor es alguien que se sostiene empleando el medioambiente es decir flota.


Perdonado estás  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Bueno, han usado el palabro más feo que se podía imaginar... lo suyo sería hablar de "empleo verde".

Respecto a que "se sostiene empleando el medio ambiente" no se qué quieres dar a entender...

Para mí lo correcto es decir que "trabaja para la mejora ambiental"... y quienes "se sostienen empleando el medio ambiente" son el resto, que gozan de los bienes y servicios ambientales que los "trabajadores verdes" ayudan a crear o conservar.





> Yendo hacia el extremo, como los animales y las plantas es de todos sabido que sufren, ¿quién me asegura que las piedras, el agua o el hormigón no sufren? (bastante ironía)


¿Quién ha hablado aquí de sufrimiento animal?  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 





> Como veis, para mí, esas razones que aducen no son las más importantes para la eliminación de las presas, que no dudo que algunas sea necesario demolerlas pero por otros motivos, no por esos.


Pues a mi la recuperación ambiental de los ríos sí que me parece un argumento importantísimo para demoler presas. Eso sí: al otro lado de la balanza hay que colocar la economía y la conservación del patrimonio histórico.

No olvidemos que la inmensa mayoría de las obras hidráulicas suelen catalogarse como elementos patrimoniales, de cara a la elaboración de cartas arqueológicas (paso previo para un PGOU).

----------


## No Registrado

No conozco todas. Pero la de las librerías no se usa para nada, causando la ruptura de l conexión de la trucha autóctona entre los dos tramos de río, dejando incluso un tramo seco de río.

En un entorno como el que está situado en Cuenca, es un crimen mantenerla de pie.

 Hay otra, no sé si se llama La Tosca, que está en idéntica situación.

Luego, otra más moderna, la de El Torcón II, en Toledo, que no tiene concesión, se levantó al amparo del todo vale cuando el dinero del ladrillazo poco blanco se refugió en parte en fincas.
 Ha matado la mayor parte de peces endémicos del río.
Si ya no se llena El Torcón I, y por eso no se puede utilizar en muchas ocasiones para abastecimiento, si encima el Torcón II le quita agua...

----------


## perdiguera

> Quién fue antes es indiferente. La cuestión es que *actualmente los valores que tenemos dan mayor importancia a la protección del medio ambiente, y por lo tanto hay que intentar corregir cualquier c*g*da del pasado...*
> ¿Acaso no se está invirtiendo en retirar algunos encauzamientos y otros obstáculos similares? ¿Acaso no se invierte en descontaminar antiguos parajes?
> 
> *Si el valor ambiental de la zona se considera elevado*, qué menos que invertir en mantener y mejorar estos valores... ¿No?


Hola Salut
La diferencia estriba en *actualmente* yo decía que anteriormente no se tenían esos valores y nadie, creo, sabrá qué valores se tendrán dentro de cien años.
Te ha faltado,creo, poner hoy en la segunda frase que he señalado en negrita.
Cita:



> Además es posible que esas figuras de protección tengan que ver o razón de ser por la presencia de la presa, azud o de lo que se trate.





> Eso puede ocurrir en ocasiones, pero lo normal es que una barrera de este tipo perjudique sensiblemente los valores ambientales del río sin aportar gran cosa a los ecosistemas adyacentes.


No lo discuto, sólo reflejaba, y así lo decía, que pueden darse casos de mejora ambiental con los embalses. Es claro que desaparecen árboles de ribera y otras especies animales y vegetales pero aparecen otras por la presencia de la lámina de agua.
Cita:



> Y que me perdone el que sea, pero no sé qué es eso de empleo mediambientalmente sostenible. [...] a lo mejor es alguien que se sostiene empleando el medioambiente es decir *flota*.





> Perdonado estás 
> 
> Bueno, han usado el palabro más feo que se podía imaginar... lo suyo sería hablar de "empleo verde".
> 
> Respecto a que "se sostiene empleando el medio ambiente" no se qué quieres dar a entender...
> 
> Para mí lo correcto es decir que "trabaja para la mejora ambiental"... y quienes "se sostienen empleando el medio ambiente" son el resto, que gozan de los bienes y servicios ambientales que los "trabajadores verdes" ayudan a crear o conservar.


Tu acepción es correcta también pero mi supuesto estaba respondido al final de mi frase.
Cita:



> Yendo hacia el extremo, como los animales y las plantas es de todos sabido que sufren, ¿quién me asegura que las piedras, el agua o el hormigón no sufren? (bastante ironía)





> ¿Quién ha hablado aquí de sufrimiento animal?


Pues generalmente los ecologistas.




> Pues a mi la recuperación ambiental de los ríos sí que me parece un argumento importantísimo para demoler presas. Eso sí: al otro lado de la balanza hay que colocar la economía y la conservación del patrimonio histórico.


Yo, sin embargo, considero que en los platillos de la balanza hay que colocar más cosas aparte de esas.
Un saludo.

----------


## Salut

> La diferencia estriba en *actualmente* yo decía que anteriormente no se tenían esos valores y nadie, creo, sabrá qué valores se tendrán dentro de cien años.


Probablemente no se sepan los valores adicionales que se tendrán en 100 años, pero los valores ambientales recien adquiridos dudo que vayan a ser eliminados a corto plazo... salvo colapso económico, vamos!





> No lo discuto, sólo reflejaba, y así lo decía, que pueden darse casos de mejora ambiental con los embalses. Es claro que desaparecen árboles de ribera y otras especies animales y vegetales pero aparecen otras por la presencia de la lámina de agua.


Bueno, en el caso de un gran embalse -que parece ser el caso que citas- el beneficio es casi exclusivamente para avifauna migratoria o que necesita islotes para anidar... 

Vamos, pa alguna zona ZEPA vale... pero en general, poco poco... son unas barreras a la conectividad biológica bastante importantes!





> Tu acepción es correcta también pero mi supuesto estaba respondido al final de mi frase.


Precisamente por el "flota" es que preguntaba a qué te referías. 

No se, si no he errado mi interpretación... pues decirte que un trabajador ambiental "flota" tanto como cualquiera del sector servicios, o insluso como un trabajador industrial... ya que toda la economía se basa en que los humanos estemos alimentados.

Yo hasta diría que muchos de estos empleos verdes son más importantes para sostener el sistema económico que no la industria del automóvil...  ¿Qué haríamos con un medio rural improductivo por culpa de la erosión y el cambio climático?  :Wink: 





> Pues generalmente los ecologistas.


Pues me temo que confundes ecologistas con animalistas. Nada tienen que ver los unos con los otros.

P. ej. los animalistas "liberan" visones americanos, y los ecologistas persiguen y matan a esos visones americanos.





> Yo, sin embargo, considero que en los platillos de la balanza hay que colocar más cosas aparte de esas.
> Un saludo.


Era una simplificacion, claro está... pero es lo grueso, diría yo (suponiendo el "factor riesgo" y el "factor estratégico" dentro de "economía").

----------


## perdiguera

> No se, si no he errado mi interpretación... pues decirte que un trabajador ambiental "flota" tanto como cualquiera del sector servicios, o insluso como un trabajador industrial... ya que toda la economía se basa en que los humanos estemos alimentados.


El sostén no era económico sino grávido seguido de varios iconos sarcásticos/irónicos.

----------

